# Sundown - 3/2 (Gunny powder bumps)



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

> SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE SOUTHERN BERKSHIRES...LITCHFIELD
> COUNTY AND DUTCHESS COUNTY LATE THIS EVENING...AND BECOME HEAVY
> TOWARD DAYBREAK MONDAY. WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 15 TO 25 MPH WITH
> HIGHER GUSTS OVERNIGHT AND CONTINUE MONDAY...CAUSING BLOWING AND
> ...



Not exactly sure when I'll be there, but I'll be there at some point...


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like class will be canceled tomorrow!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not exactly sure when I'll be there, but I'll be there at some point...



I will be there at some point in the evening. I may try to get out of work a bit early.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in for an evening session


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 1, 2009)

I will be there at some point.  Probably an evening session. But maybe early if I can some work done today.  Looks like I will be able to complete the  evaluation of the Gotamas in the pow on Monday.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 1, 2009)

ill be there in the AM, i have to work not sure how mauch free skiing ill be able to get in


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2009)

Just what we need for those bumps!!! Tomorrow is gonna be great!!

steveo


----------



## mondeo (Mar 1, 2009)

What skis to use, what skis to use...

Powder looks good for the Wateas, but with the tightness of those bumps I'm leaning towards the Twisters.

Guess we'll have to see tomorrow night.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2009)

Im gonna be up early afternoon

steveo


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 1, 2009)

ill be there for first chair  should be good


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there for first chair  should be good



You suck. 

Seriously, enjoy!

I'm hoping to get out for a bit after work.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Mar 2, 2009)

Eight inches of fresh as of 6:30am...I'm a couple miles from the hill.

Looks like a first chair (or first 20!) day :grin:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 2, 2009)

Rossi Smash and Mr. Magic?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Mar 2, 2009)

Volkl Explosive's for early.....K2 Extreme's for later, maybe :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going to be heading over there this morning.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

As I understand it, Kurt is out there *right now *finishing up the bumps. Apparently, he's almost to the bottom, near the racing finish which is essentially the last stretch! AWESOME! Hopefully a few more inches this afternoon to top coat them! They will start going wider on Tuesday night. This next month is going to be SICK!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

It's killing me that I'm sitting here at work, instead of on the chair lift right now!


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm going to be heading over there this morning.



I hate you. You suck.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am still pretty sure I will make it up this afternoon/early evening.  Hopefully I can get on the road by 2 at the latest.

What time are the rest of you shooting for?  It will certainly impact what time I shoot for.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys aren't coming up til the afternoon? I was planning on heading over in an hour or so. I guess I will bring the fat's(if 90 is considered fat anymore) along too.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> As I understand it, Kurt is out there *right now *finishing up the bumps. Apparently, he's almost to the bottom, near the racing finish which is essentially the last stretch! AWESOME! Hopefully a few more inches this afternoon to top coat them! They will start going wider on Tuesday night. This next month is going to be SICK!!!


So who's going to be the first to do top to bottom?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

looks like a night session for me.  crap.  i really wanted to go charging in Area 51 today.  

powder bumps will suffice though.  hope the wind doesnt pick em clean.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> looks like a night session for me.  crap.  i really wanted to go charging in Area 51 today.
> 
> powder bumps will suffice though.  hope the wind doesnt pick em clean.



Probably the most likely scenario for me too. Heading out as soon as my wife gets home from work. I'm worried about the wind scouring them too. Not worried about missing A51 though. 8" over no base is nothing to fret over. Been there, done that.

Supposedly a few AZ sightings already this morning, including 181. Lines should ski in nicely!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

hopefully we'll get some mid-day TRs. i can only get out one night this week, if the wind blows away all the new snow i may opt to go thursday night instead.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hopefully we'll get some mid-day TRs. i can only get out one night this week, if the wind blows away all the new snow i may opt to go thursday night instead.



Steve-O said he'd call me with a report.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll try and email Greg some pics since I don't know how to post them from my phone.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably the most likely scenario for me too. Heading out as soon as my wife gets home from work. I'm worried about the wind scouring them too. Not worried about missing A51 though. 8" over no base is nothing to fret over. Been there, done that.



If I'm able to get out at all it'll be for a night session.  

I agree about A51, it would be one thing if there had been any base left in the woods, but with this snow you'd mostly be turning on leaves and rocks.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Steve-O said he'd call me with a report.



Steve on his way there already?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

a webcam @ sundown would be nice on days like today. . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> a webcam @ sundown would be nice on days like today. . . .



one suggestion... place the cam at the ski shop on the little balcony and direct it towards gunny.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

Banding setting up right over Sundown:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Banding setting up right over Sundown:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094



weather for dummies translation please?  i'm guessing banding is good...  a band of white over the greater new hartford area.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

Chris Sullivan says closing in on a foot. Winds are mellow right not out of the N/NE. 3-5" more expected. Epic Gunny Bumps!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got here, snow coming down really heavy. Booting up, more to come.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

Dammit!  I want to be there NOW! :angry:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2009)

I gave bagging work a brief thought this morning-- responsibility/guilt drove me in.  That and fact there was only about 4 inches or so down when I made the call at 5:00 am.  Now trying to finish up and get out there.

FWIW- Gunny was pretty firma and slick yesterday afternoon.  Hope this helps.  Almost wish it was a little wetter/heavier to stick a bit.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dammit!  I want to be there NOW! :angry:


So go!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I gave bagging work a brief thought this morning-- responsibility/guilt drove me in. That and fact there was only about 4 inches or so down when I made the call at 5:00 am. Now trying to finish up and get out there.


Trecherous driving conditions this morning. At the ramp from 9 to 91, I almost lost control of my car, which would have had me end up staying on 9. It was a close one.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Mar 2, 2009)

Just back...had a great morning. 4th chair up and second tracks down gunny. The Explosiv's were just amazing in the fresh stuff, and still have edge grip where the boarders scrape it down to the firm base. Switched over to the Extreme's around 10:30 and played a bit in the soft piles forming up in the center of gunny.

It did come down hard there for awhile around 11:00ish. You guys enjoy the afternoon/ evening skiing!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm heading over from work in a couple minutes.


----------

